# Monark Super Deluxe Decals



## Stephanie Smithson (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm trying to find the later version Monark super deluxe decals that have Monark written by the jewel and not in the box for the tank decals. See pics attached. I'm currently restoring what I believe to be a 1952 Monark super deluxe. All of the decals on eBay are different in that Monark is written in the box. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 6, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like you're gonna have to get those custom made. Looks like a great example of an original to me, maybe someone on here would trade you for a Super Deluxe in greater need of a repaint.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> View attachment 283121 View attachment 283122 I'm trying to find the later version Monark super deluxe decals that have Monark written by the jewel and not in the box for the tank decals. See pics attached. I'm currently restoring what I believe to be a 1952 Monark super deluxe. All of the decals on eBay are different in that Monark is written in the box. Any help is appreciated!











I found this image of a Monark bike with similar decal that has been restored
 @ Rydjor Bike Shop.
They might help in locating one.
Rydjor Bike Shop - Austin, MN - Trek - Raleigh - MirraCo


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Memory Lane catalog shows a complete set for the bicycle you described...~$25. It shows included, a tank decal [LH & RH] with a small Monarch in the box beside the 'jewel'. *However, they also show a 'GOLD' MONARCH decal like the bicycle photos you have attached, no. 60A ~$5. *I'm thinking you can cut out the small monarch in the box with exacto before you begin your decal install... and prepare for the install of the larger monarch to install to the rear of the jewel. It would not hurt to phone them and ask... they request folk do that, stating they want to help!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Memory Lane catalog shows a complete set for the bicycle you described...~$25. It shows included, a tank decal [LH & RH] with a small Monarch in the box beside the 'jewel'. *However, they also show a 'GOLD' MONARCH decal like the bicycle photos you have attached, no. 60A ~$5. *I'm thinking you can cut out the small monarch in the box with exacto before you begin your decal install... and prepare for the install of the larger monarch to install to the rear of the jewel. It would not hurt to phone them and ask... they request folk do that, stating they want to help!


----------



## George (Feb 14, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> View attachment 283121 View attachment 283122 I'm trying to find the later version Monark super deluxe decals that have Monark written by the jewel and not in the box for the tank decals. See pics attached. I'm currently restoring what I believe to be a 1952 Monark super deluxe. All of the decals on eBay are different in that Monark is written in the box. Any help is appreciated!



I have a green '52 that needs some restoration. Paint is not bad, might be best to clean it up instead of repainting. But, I am missing the tank. Everything else except for the rocket on the front fender is there. Would take a picture for you, but it is sleeting outside right now. Wish I had a tank and decals for it.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 14, 2016)

I like your bike as it is. I would gently clean & lube the parts carefully. Replace the tires.
If I had to choose, I would take this original over a restored one anytime.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 24, 2016)

You can date your Monark Super Deluxe using this...


----------



## Avanti (Oct 25, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I found this image of a Monark bike with similar decal that has been restored
> @ Rydjor Bike Shop.
> They might help in locating one.
> Rydjor Bike Shop - Austin, MN - Trek - Raleigh - MirraCo




That's actually a 1953 Monark Super Deluxe (not a 1950 as Rydjor claims) and the tank appears to be original so it's not a replacement decal. Apparently, no one makes a replacement decal for the '51-54 style tank, which is unfortunate. Most folks who have decided to restore their later Super Deluxe's have incorrectly used the '48-49 style decal, which was designed for the earlier tanks with side-mounted horn buttons and longer crash rails.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 25, 2016)

avanti said:


> That's actually a 1953 Monark Super Deluxe (not a 1950 as Rydjor claims) and the tank appears to be original so it's not a replacement decal. Apparently, no one makes a replacement decal for the '51-54 style tank, which is unfortunate. Most folks who have decided to restore their later Super Deluxe's have incorrectly used the '48-49 style decal, which was designed for the earlier tanks with side-mounted horn buttons and longer crash rails.
> 
> View attachment 375300




Wouldn’t the replacement for a new decal mean that you would also have to redo everything
else otherwise it won’t match?

I have an Iver bike from the teens.
To replace the decal would require redoing everything otherwise it would no longer match.
I prefer to keep it original as much as possible. It’s not rusted just faded. I like that.

Your bicycle is a very nice as it is.
Good Luck.


----------

